# Life's little lessons



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

My life's little rules I've been taught over the years.
1. If someone wants to be friends, they'll let you know. Otherwise leave them alone or you're just being a pest.

2. Always accept advice, NEVER give it.

3. You are an island. Unless of course you're needed to do something for someone. Then they build a rope bridge they take with them when they're done.

4. People you thought you knew, aren't what you thought.

5. The more you try to be a part of something, the harder it is to belong

6. Remember the phrase "not as advertised" 

7. If you want something done, do it yourself. Then wait for the firing squad.

8. The only happy place, is on a horse....IF you can let go of everything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow. Those are some pretty depressing rules to live by.

I do, however, like rule number 8.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think you need to go back to school and relearn life's little lessons.

Let me help....these are just a few....

To have a friend, you have to be a friend.

I won't try to rationalize the other ones but will offer you this advice. Yea I know, never give advice right? Wrong.

Look for the good things in life as well as in people and don't dwell on the unpleasant.

No ones perfect so don't expect them to be.

Forgive, forgive, and forgive.

Do all things and make all decisions to glorify God. 

Love yourself and love others even more. 

Be thankful for what you have and don't be bitter about what you don't have.

Work hard and do a little bit more than required.

Take advantage of the opportunities given to you.

Unto thy own self, be true.

Treat other people as you want others to treat you, no matter how they treat you.

I could go on but I know you really don't want the advice right?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Busysmurf,

we aren't meaning to make you feel bad, only to encourage you right now. I think you are pretty young, and things can look really dark , for a time. And then you are on to the next step. We are always learning life's lessons, as long as we are alive. So, what you have learned so far is incomplete. As are my set of lessons. And Gunslinger's and . . . .


----------

